# hi all in rhodes



## baldrock1 (Jul 7, 2008)

hi i have just arrived in Rhodes 4 weeks ago to live, im english speaking (LEARNING GREEK VERY SLOWLY)I HAVE A 5 year old boy,looking for things to do with kids and maybe meet up with other english speaking people,my hubby is greek, we have stayed in Australia 14 years (im originally from Scotland).Does anyone know if theres any english speaking preschools or playgroups in Rhodes, thankyou.


----------



## Expats Mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Where about in Rhodes are you? My daughter has recently gone to live in Afandou and is also learning Greek very slowly - she is finding it a bit lonely at the moment even though she is with her Greek boyfriend so another English speaking person would be great if you would like to email her!


----------



## baldrock1 (Jul 7, 2008)

hi there thanks for your reply,my email is [email protected] i live in rhodes town,would love to catch up and have a coffee and chat,hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Danielle here in england (Jul 27, 2008)

*hello*

hello my name is Danielle,

next year i will be starting a new life in rhodes (afandou) i am very much looking forward to it but as i am going alone it could feel quiet lonely. 

i found this website and i am hoping to chat with people who are already living in rhodes


----------



## baldrock1 (Jul 7, 2008)

hi danielle,my name is mandy my e-mail is [email protected],i hope when you come over we can catch up,if i can help let me know.


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

baldrock1 said:


> hi i have just arrived in Rhodes 4 weeks ago to live, im english speaking (LEARNING GREEK VERY SLOWLY)I HAVE A 5 year old boy,looking for things to do with kids and maybe meet up with other english speaking people,my hubby is greek, we have stayed in Australia 14 years (im originally from Scotland).Does anyone know if theres any english speaking preschools or playgroups in Rhodes, thankyou.


hi, did you find any preschools or playgroups? My husband and I are looking to move to the Kalithies area with our 4 year old son but I'm really nervous as to how he'll settle with the language barrier.

I know there's a bit of an age difference but if we move out, it'd be great to know there's an English boy he can play with!


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

Expats Mum said:


> Where about in Rhodes are you? My daughter has recently gone to live in Afandou and is also learning Greek very slowly - she is finding it a bit lonely at the moment even though she is with her Greek boyfriend so another English speaking person would be great if you would like to email her!


How is your daughter settling? We're hoping to be in the Kalithies area this year so we won't be too far away from her!


----------



## louise karagiannis (Feb 20, 2009)

baldrock1 said:


> hi i have just arrived in Rhodes 4 weeks ago to live, im english speaking (LEARNING GREEK VERY SLOWLY)I HAVE A 5 year old boy,looking for things to do with kids and maybe meet up with other english speaking people,my hubby is greek, we have stayed in Australia 14 years (im originally from Scotland).Does anyone know if theres any english speaking preschools or playgroups in Rhodes, thankyou.


Welcome to Greece, Rhodes, I have been here for 6 years, but I have finally settled in Rhodes this winter, I have two daughters, and I too are looking for playgroups for them. I found one for my youngest daughter but it was too far for me too get too, they meet uo every Friday down at Palaggio cafe in Rhodes town between 11-12noon, if you are close by maybe you could go. If you are in the area of Kremasti then maybe we could start our own.


----------



## karenh1963 (Jul 5, 2014)

louise karagiannis said:


> Welcome to Greece, Rhodes, I have been here for 6 years, but I have finally settled in Rhodes this winter, I have two daughters, and I too are looking for playgroups for them. I found one for my youngest daughter but it was too far for me too get too, they meet uo every Friday down at Palaggio cafe in Rhodes town between 11-12noon, if you are close by maybe you could go. If you are in the area of Kremasti then maybe we could start our own.


Hi Louise
My name is Karen, I read your post, and hope you could help, we are looking at retiring to Kremasti Rhodes and would like to know how do we find long term rentals as we want to rent and not buy for at least two years, we are both in our 50s and our disposable income to live with is around 2,000euros a month. for the first few years. we also would like to know what are the average living costs, looking for 1 -2 bed place possible costal villages or Rhodes town, we also want to know if the expat community have regular meet ups socially. I would appreciate any help you can give us, hope im not asking too much. thank you
Karen:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Marianna22 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Retirement in Rhodes*

Any information on retiring in Rhodes would be welcome.

Any over 65 expatiate groups there?


----------

